# [Newbie] Arrays - mehrdimensional, assoziativ,.. ?



## Hypergrip (23. März 2004)

Moin.

Ich habe ein bisschen Programmier-Erfahrung in anderen Sprachen (hauptsächlich PHP) und versuche mich zur Zeit just for fun an einem kleinen Projekt in VB. Dabei bin ich nun über das Problem gestolpert, wie Arrays in VB funktionieren, was sie leisten können usw.
Eine Suche mit Google und das Durchforsten nach "Visual Basic Array Tutorial" in verschiedenen Abwandlungen hat mich leider nicht weitergebracht, denn anscheinend werden Arrays in diversen Tutorials entweder garnicht erst angesprochen, oder die Authoren gehen direkt davon aus, dass man mit Syntax usw schon bekannt ist.

Daher hier mein kleiner Hilferuf:
Könnte jemand eine kleine Einführund zum Thema Arrays in VB schreiben?
Wie ist ein einfaches Array aufgebaut? Wann wo und wie wird es deklariert? Wie werden Werte zugewiesen und ausgelesen? Sind Arrays in VB multidimensional und assoziativ?

Beispiel:
Hier eine Situation, für die ich mir den Gebrauch eines Arrays gut vorstellen kann: Schiffe versenken.
Ein Feld hat z.B. 5 Reihen, das währe dann die erste Dimension. Jede Reihe besteht aus 5 Spalten und schon hätte ich ein zweidimensionales Array. Jetzt will ich noch die Spielfelder beider Spieler in einem Array "gruppieren" und schon ist es dreidimensional...
Sagen wir, ich möchte festellen, welchen Wert von Spieler2 das Feld in der 3. Reihe und der 5. Spalte hat.
In PHP währe der Zugriff ganz einfach:
$felder[Spieler2][Reihe3][Spalte5]
Wie sähe das ganze in VB aus?

Vielen Dank

Oliver


----------



## rootssw (23. März 2004)

Hallo!

Das Hauptproblem dürfte wohl sein, dass Arrays in VB meist nicht als Arrays bezeichnet werden.
Da ist meist die Rede von "Mehrdimensionalen Variablen"!
Hier mal ein Link, der dir weiter helfen sollte:

http://homepages.compuserve.de/DiplPackulat/Teil04.htm


----------



## Hypergrip (23. März 2004)

Ah vielen Dank.
Ist klar, dass man nicht viel findet, wenn man nach dem falschen Begriff sucht 

/Oliver


----------

